# BOINC Manager question.



## DriedFrogPills (Nov 20, 2010)

Is it possible to change the disk that BOINC uses short on uninstall and reintall?  Basically i want to get it of my SSD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> Is it possible to change the disk that BOINC uses short on uninstall and reintall?  Basically i want to get it of my SSD



When you start going through the setup, you can hit "Advanced" to choose the directories you want it to install on.  Is this what you were asking?


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Nov 20, 2010)

no not quite.  i migrated my boot disk to the SSD, which had BOINC on it.  I now want to change the drive the data goes to.

A big  for the quick reply CP

got a strange feeling it may have to be a reinstall job.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> no not quite.  i migrated my boot disk to the SSD, which had BOINC on it.  I now want to change the drive the data goes to.
> 
> A big  for the quick reply CP
> 
> got a strange feeling it may have to be a reinstall job.



That I don't know.  I know that as you see in the screen shot above when you install it you can choose where you want the data to go to, but I'm not sure if that can be changed once installed.


----------



## hat (Nov 20, 2010)

If you want to completely get rid of it, you'll have to dig around for the "boincdata" folder and zap it, then run ccleaner or something. This still doesn't wipe it completely clean for some reason... on my system when I was forced to do a reinstall, I did it the way I've lined out in this post, but it still started up in the advanced view rather than the simple view, and my "host average" was still where I left off, rather than resetting to zero. As far as I can tell, everything else was reset.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

hat said:


> If you want to completely get rid of it, you'll have to dig around for the "boincdata" folder and zap it, then run ccleaner or something. This still doesn't wipe it completely clean for some reason... on my system when I was forced to do a reinstall, I did it the way I've lined out in this post, but it still started up in the advanced view rather than the simple view, and my "host average" was still where I left off, rather than resetting to zero. As far as I can tell, everything else was reset.



I've never really found a way to completely get rid of BOINC and everything related to it.  I remember a while back I was having issues with a newer version that suddenly stopped working.  I was trying to install a older one to see if it got going as someone suggested.  I deleted everything I saw related to BOINC and when I installed the different version, all my history was still there like if I never un-installed it.


----------



## hat (Nov 20, 2010)

Apparently, it requires a lot of dedicated digging around in the registry and C:\ drive... but the method I outlined above worked good enough for me. It was easier for me because I installed BOINC (and F@H for that matter) on my storage drive from the get-go (so it was really easy to find the leftover boincdata folder and manually zap it myself), as I wanted to keep all those read/writes off my main drive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't remember what got it working, it was a while ago. But I'll definitely keep your method in mind in case it might be of some help one day.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Can't you just uninstall & then reinstall?


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Nov 20, 2010)

that what i wound up doing in the end.  Just didn't want it using up a hideous amount of write cycles on the SSD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> that what i wound up doing in the end.  Just didn't want it using up a hideous amount of write cycles on the SSD



So all how you wanted it now?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

That makes sense, on my i7 rig I have my BOINC program files & app data on the WD Caviar Blue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

When I had my SSD I also had changed the directory, but my SSD still gave me issues and that's why I don't run it anymore.  Bummer


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Totally...that's why I got an Intel SSD 

Sorry it wasn't working out for you


----------

